# Meerkat help?



## littlepigfarm (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, does anyone know a meerkat breeder or anyone who has babies for sale? Thanks Jane - www.littlepigfarm.co.uk


----------



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

I saw some Meerkats for sale in New World Exotics, Beeston, Nr Nottingam. Here's a link for you:

New World Exotics - Your Exotics Specialists


----------



## alan66 (Jul 15, 2009)

We may well have some in October (If mum doesn't eat them this time!!!)


----------



## halcyon (Nov 2, 2007)

scales and tails in leicester owns a few pairs now and breeds them very well
simples
www.scales-tails.co.uk
0116 2813705

pm me and i will shoot you some pics over of the babies


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

before anyone jumps on me..... usual questions i ask as looks like normal i want advert .... if im wrong then sorry .....

do you have space for an outdoor enclosure? and more than one as they are social animals?
have you kept exotic animals before ? not really best exotics to start with
these questions should be answered before A meerkat is sold : victory:
stu


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> before anyone jumps on me..... usual questions i ask as looks like normal i want advert .... if im wrong then sorry .....
> 
> do you have space for an outdoor enclosure? and more than one as they are social animals?
> have you kept exotic animals before ? not really best exotics to start with
> ...


I am sure any good breeder would ask these questions before they sell any animal..

O.P I know a breeder who will have some ready in a few weeks time.

John


----------



## odogy (Oct 1, 2009)

hi i have a meerkat for sale hes 28weeks old im wanting 650 or very close offer.if your intrested phone on 07704681904.will be needed to be picked up from liverpool.thanks


----------

